

Why JavaScript Will Become The Dominant Programming Language Of The Enterprise - pierre-renaux
http://readwrite.com/2013/08/09/why-javascript-will-become-the-dominant-programming-language-of-the-enterprise#awesm=~oetHDn60Xu8Rqe

======
simonh
Steve Yegge called this 6 years ago.

[http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2007/02/next-big-
language.ht...](http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2007/02/next-big-
language.html)

